
Ask HN: How to hire and retain smart people? - sidyapa
I am self taught web developer and relatively good at what I do but certainly not very good. I am building a solution to a problem I face everyday and would eventually need skilled and smart people to join me, what tip would you give to hire and retain people who are much smarter and better than me at certain tasks?
======
JPGalt
This is a question that is asked quite often, there are in fact entire books
dedicated to this very question. Be that as it may, in my opinion I think the
answer is quite simple and not nearly as multidimensional as some would lead
you to believe. Not to say that there are not multiple things you need to have
right, I am just saying that it is not as many things as some would have you
believe.

It is only an opinion as will be any answer you get but be that as it may,
mine would be to do just four things religiously. 1\. Pay them what they are
actually worth or someone else will 2\. When they talk, you listen 3\. When
they give advice, you take it 4\. Give them the ability to make the right
decision without having to get constant approval from you or anyone. You have
stated that you are looking for people smarter and better than you so this
should not be anything for you to be concerned about.

I hope you find these people and that you can keep them. It is tough to do as
everyone else is looking for them as well.

~~~
rajeshpant
This is a really good advice!

